# Controller question.......



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I picked up two Parma Econo 45 ohm controllers for the permanent 4 lane HO track I am working on.
I want to order in two more.I'd like to mix it up a bit,just so we can get a feel for some different ohm contollers just to mess around.

What would any of you folks out there recommend???? We're running a little of everything,some of both flavors of JL(TJ and XT),a few Tycos,Life Likes,some AFX and Tomy G Plus's,and down the road some original T Jets as well as a few of the of the high performance Wizzard and Slottech cars.

I'd prefer to keep it to the Parma Econos for now,but am still interested in any and all input.

Mike


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm not an expert by any stretch, but I've heard that the JLTOs work better with the higher ohm controllers. My stock 70 ohm Tyco controllers seem to give me more low r.p.m. control than the Tomy & LL, which are supposed to be around 45 or 50 ohms. I don't know what increments of ohms you can get in a controller, but I've heard of some that are 120. I would like to get my hands on one and test this theory a little further.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Higher Ohm Resistors*

Check out HO World. They have 95 and 120 Ohm resistors you can put in your controllers that will give excellent slow speed control on those JLTO's. The faster magnet cars work well with the 45 ohm resistors, and you'll have a spare one standing by.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok,that's what I thought,something around 125 would be the way to go.I just needed to hear it from someone else.

Yeah,the JLTO's are just ok with the 45's.They can be rather annoying actually.

Thanks for the reply,I really appreciate the input.

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've got a pair of Parma econo controllers that I race with.......I think they are 60's...... Capt. Fred has ran on my track.....we run JLTO's,Tyco 440's,LifeLike,and AFX Magnatractions....all of these cars seem to run well with these controllers.....hell, even my dad's Wizzard "Storm" does pretty good with these controllers.

I eventually would like to step up and get something like a Difalco or etc. controller......but I can't see dropping $150-$200 on a controller right now.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Captain Fred said:


> I'm not an expert by any stretch, but I've heard that the JLTOs work better with the higher ohm controllers. My stock 70 ohm Tyco controllers seem to give me more low r.p.m. control than the Tomy & LL, which are supposed to be around 45 or 50 ohms. I don't know what increments of ohms you can get in a controller, but I've heard of some that are 120. I would like to get my hands on one and test this theory a little further.


 As already stated Ho World will get you a resistor, but if you want a reday to run controller your only option now for high ohm controller is BRP

http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nitro.html

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a few different ohms controllers I like the 120 and 95 ohm controller for T-jet,but I add a 1 amp fuse to the 120 ohm to keep from smoking the resistor,because I did smoke one.I do have a Difalco for 1/32 and 1/24 cars and its the way to go for that.It really depends on driving style,since I`m not a kid anymore I need the big ohm controller
Coro kid


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,so far,I'm still working with my trusty 45 ohm Parma.I'm actually kind of liking it now.I have just about every kind of car pretty much covered now,including a few WIzzards,and the 45 ohmer seems to be pretty good all around.Still a little annoying on the JL tjets tho.

I think one of my next projects(and there are MANY)will be to install a pot into one of my controllers and see how that works out.I've been reading a bit about that mod,and it looks like something I would like to try out.

Mike


----------

